# Camp stove questions



## Casey81 (Jun 21, 2016)

I am looking at getting a camp stove for our family camping trip next month. I am looking at a Campchef Denali 3X the biggest question I have is will it work to boil 2 30 quart pots? And should I even attempt it and risk ruining a perfectly good low country boil.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 21, 2016)

I use a propane fish fryer from BPS to do mine.  Never had an issue heating anything I wanted to.


----------



## Casey81 (Jun 21, 2016)

That is what we have been using. There are gonna be a few more folks there just exploring options. We need more room to cook all the meals and If I can save a few bucks that is even better.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 22, 2016)

I am pretty sure it will work. It will just take longer to get the water to a boil. Assuming it has 30000 btu burners. 
a 30 quart pot (7.5 gallons) (full) would require 7.5 X 1,178.6 BTUs = 8,839.5 BTUs to bring the  pot to a boil in one hour, assuming 100% efficiency.  Of course 100% efficiency isn't realistic.  Assuming 100% efficiency a 54,000 BTU/hr cast burner should bring that pot to a boil in 8,839.5 / 54,000 BTUs = .16369 hours or 9.8 minutes.  Anyone that has ever tried to bring a full 30 quart pot to a rolling boil knows that it doesn't happen that quickly.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2016)

You could use your fish fryer burner to jump start the pots !! I got a couple of extras if ya need to borrow them !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Better use of propane is the fish / turkey fryer base for a LCB. The 3-burner is good to have for all of the other meals though. Slap a cast iron griddle across two burners and do a killer breakfast on it.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 22, 2016)

Fish/turkey fryer burners are the way to go for a low country boil, save the camp stoves for regular cooking.


----------



## Casey81 (Jun 22, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> You could use your fish fryer burner to jump start the pots !! I got a couple of extras if ya need to borrow them !



Thanks for the offer but I never pass up a good reason to buy more stuff. We will get our use out of them with all the get togethers. 

Now on to what brands are the best?


----------



## 660griz (Jun 23, 2016)

Those Bayou jet burners are pretty nice. Pretty much any burner over 100,000 btu is gonna be nice.(Fast)


----------



## Casey81 (Jun 23, 2016)

They do look nice. 
I ordered a King Kooker 2 in 1. Has a 60000 BTU burner and a 105000 BTU jet burner. It will be here Monday so I can give it a test run. Now to find a 100 quart stainless pot that don't break the bank.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 24, 2016)

Casey81 said:


> They do look nice.
> I ordered a King Kooker 2 in 1. Has a 60000 BTU burner and a 105000 BTU jet burner. It will be here Monday so I can give it a test run. Now to find a 100 quart stainless pot that don't break the bank.



Now you're cooking.  (Sorry, had to.)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2016)

660griz said:


> Now you're cooking.  (Sorry, had to.)



With gas!!!!   (had too also)


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2016)

660griz said:


> Now you're cooking.  (Sorry, had to.)





gobbleinwoods said:


> With gas!!!!   (had too also)



Idjits!


----------



## saltysenior (Jul 9, 2016)

with outdoor cooking , one must allow for the wind factor......ate a 1/2 done turkey at 11 pm after running out of charcoal for the smoker...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 9, 2016)

Casey81 said:


> They do look nice.
> I ordered a King Kooker 2 in 1. Has a 60000 BTU burner and a 105000 BTU jet burner. It will be here Monday so I can give it a test run. Now to find a 100 quart stainless pot that don't break the bank.



I made mine.  Rolled a 2 x 4 piece of 10 gauge ss into a circle and welded it up, then cut a circle for the bottom and welded it in.  Made the handles outta regular 1/2 round rod.  I didn't see any use in making the handles stainless too.

I have had it for over 20 years, and made 6 to 8 gallons of brunswick stew at the time in it.  I have also used it to can 20 quarts of tomatoes at one time in a boiling water bath. Makes awesome boiled peanuts too.


----------



## Casey81 (Jul 9, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I made mine.  Rolled a 2 x 4 piece of 10 gauge ss into a circle and welded it up, then cut a circle for the bottom and welded it in.  Made the handles outta regular 1/2 round rod.  I didn't see any use in making the handles stainless too.
> 
> I have had it for over 20 years, and made 6 to 8 gallons of brunswick stew at the time in it.  I have also used it to can 20 quarts of tomatoes at one time in a boiling water bath. Makes awesome boiled peanuts too.



I was thinking about making one and still might. I picked one up at Academy for cheap enough. It is a little on the thin side on the bottom but hopefully it will hold up. I have to build a diffuser for the jet burner and then I should be set for a test run. 2 Weeks and we will be making one big low country.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 9, 2016)

the only problem with mine is it weighs 25# empty.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 9, 2016)

Casey81 said:


> I was thinking about making one and still might. I picked one up at Academy for cheap enough. It is a little on the thin side on the bottom but hopefully it will hold up. I have to build a diffuser for the jet burner and then I should be set for a test run. 2 Weeks and we will be making one big low country.



Set your pot on a pizza stone


----------



## Casey81 (Jul 9, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Set your pot on a pizza stone



Thank you. You just saved me a bunch of time and probably a bunch of headache.


----------

